# Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer



## szuli (7. April 2004)

Hallo alleswissendes Board,

ihr koennt sicherlich helfen. Ich komme aus Ungarn bin fuer 'ne kurze Zeit in Karlsruhe. Ich moechte mein Lieblingshobby - das Angeln auch hier fortsetzen. Ich habe erfahren, dass in Deutschland keine ungarischen Angelpruefungen anerkannt werden. Es wurde mir vorgeschlagen nach Frankreich zu fahren und da zu angeln. Ich war letztes Wochenende in Lauterbourg (im Elsass) und da muss man als Auslaender auch eine Pruefung bestehen, bevor man angeln moechte (Ausnahme: Deutschen, die bereits eine solche Pruefung bestanden haben). Die naechste Pruefung kommt aber erst in einem Monat ( :r ). Wisst Ihr zufaellig ob es im Elsass solche Angelsgewaesser gibt, wo man zuvor keine Pruefung zu bestehen hat nur eine Tageskarte/Touristenkarte oder sowas kauft?

Vielen Dank fuer Eure Antwort im voraus,

  Peter


----------



## szuli (7. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

Hallo Angler,

ich glaube, meine Frage oben ist sogar nicht Elsass-spezifisch. 

- Wie bzw. bei welchem Verein bekommt einer ohne deutsche Fischereipruefung zu haben einen Angelschein in Frankreich? Am Meer ist es frei, soviel ich weiss, ich haette aber groessere Interesse im Suesswasser.

Vielen Dank fuer Eure Antworten nochmal,

  Peter


----------



## Dreiland Angler (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

Hallo szuli,

Im departement du haut rhin im Elsass brauchst Du nur in einen Angelladen zu gehen und eine Tages oder Jahreskarte zu kaufen. Dort wird keine Fischerprüfung verlangt. Du kannst dann mit dieser Karte in den departements haut rhin und im bas rhin angeln gehen. Das ist ein sehr grosses Gebiet. Hierzu zählt die französische Seite des Rheins und einige sehr interessante Kanäle und auch Seen. Die Tageskarte kostet 7€ und die Jahreskarte 55€. Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## NorbertF (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

Hi,

ich angle auch im department haut rhin, die deutsche Sportfischerprüfung habe ich zwar, aber sie wird nicht benötigt. Meine Frau zB hat keine, aber sie hat auch eine Jahreskarte.
Allerdings kostet diese 72 Euro und die Tageskarte kostet 11 Euro.
Vielleicht gilt die Regelung nur für Deutsche und Schweizer, das könnte sein, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.
Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten bekommt man die Karten in jedem Angelladen.

Schöne Grüsse
Norbert

P.S.: Da hats wohl erst diesen Thread gebraucht dass die Breisgauer und Elsässer Angler mal aus ihren Löchern kriechen....


----------



## Dreiland Angler (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

@NorbertF

Hm, wundert mich jetzt schon ein wenig. Habe erst vor zwei Wochen für meine Freundin eine Jahreskarte in Hüningen bei Basel gekauft, für 55€. Kann es sein dass Du Deine Karte im departement bas rhin gekauft hast?

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## NorbertF (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

nein haut rhin, aber ich hab die rote marke drin


----------



## Tom4fish (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

Hallo,

ich habe dir karte auch seit jahren. hab sie dieses jahr in breisach geholt, damit ich einen neuen see der zum departement gehört mit befischen kann...
ich zahle auch immer 55 euro. hab aber keine ahnung ob ausländer von der regelung ausgeschlossen sind, glaub ich aber nicht, da ja auch deutsche ohne fischereischein die karte erwerben können...

gruß thomas #6


----------



## NorbertF (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

welcher See ist das denn?
Der Vauban Weiher? Da wollte ich auch mal hin...

Ich kaufe meine Karte immer in Vogelgrün im Angelladen.

also 55 Euro sind für die blaue Marke und 72 für die rote Marke. Bei der roten sind noch ein paar kleine Forellenbäche und der Lac de kruth wildenstein mit drin wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 

gruss
Norbert


----------



## Tom4fish (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

hallo,

ja, den vauban weiher hab ich gemeint. ich hol meine karte auch im vogelgrün. ich war die woche zum ersten mal zum spinnen dort. eigentlich n schöner see, leider immer ziemlich von karpfenanglern mit zelt etc belegt.
war jetzt 3 mal dort und konnte nie an die stellen, an die ich eigentlich wollte...
der see scheint nen guten weißfischbestand zu haben, feiste rotfedern - fast zu groß als köderfische - und die woche stand so etwa alle 5-8 meter n kleiner hecht am ufer. da solten ja dann wohl auch die eltern irgendwo rumschwimmen... :q  wie gesagt, lerne den see aber auch erst kennen,

gruß thomas


----------



## NorbertF (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

das klingt doch super!
Mich haben bis jetzt die Regelungen abgeschreckt. Das Ding ist ja als reiner Karpfen Catch&Release Weiher ausgewiesen (karpfen no kill). Wenn ich da zum Rotfedern angeln oder zum Raubfischen anrücke werde ich dann nicht blöd angekuckt?
Karpfen interessieren mich nicht so, aber wenn ich auf Rotfedern geh kann ja einer anbeissen und wenn ich dann keine Abhakmatte hab, dann killen mich die Karpfenangler doch 
Aber ich hätte echt mal schwer Lust da hinzufahren, werde ich dann demnächst wohl machen. Danke für die Auskunft!

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## intergrell (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich Angelanfänger bin und nicht warten wollte bis ich mir das deutsche "Angeldiplom" in den Kopp gekloppt hab, habe ich die von szuli angesprochene 
Prüfung in Lauterbourg abgelegt und somit die 'Carte de Peche' erhalten.
#v Für Leute aus anderen Ländern ist das soweit ich das mitbekommen hab genauso möglich.Die Prüfung selbst hat nix gekostet die Karte für ein Jahr aber
85 Euronen...
Da ich schon beim Thema bin - vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp wo man eine genauere Karte über die zugehörigen Angelreviere bekommen kann ?
Oder einen Text in dem beschrieben wird wo man nun Angeln darf.In dem Bogen den ich zum Lernen erhalten habe ist das zwar auch beschrieben aber ich steig da nicht so ganz durch:b  

Bis dann dann


----------



## Downunder (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.Kann man mit einer karte am ganzen Rhein angeln oder nur bestimmte abschnitte?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## intergrell (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

Also am Rhein kann man scheinbar die ganze Strecke von Lauterbourg bis Basel befischen.:m 
Schwieriger wirds da bei den Gewässern zweiter Kategorie und den privaten Gewässern 1.und 2.er Kategorie.Die sind nämlich an die Vereine aufgeteilt und man darf teilweise nur bestimmte Abschnitte beangeln.Soll laut Infoblatt ausgeschildert sein#c  bin ich aber noch nicht durchgestiegen.
Im Notfall hift wohl nur Fragen, wenn jemand vor Ort ist.
c'est la vie:s


----------



## Hecht-Zocker (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

Hallo ich würde gerne mit meinem Vater ins Elsass angeln gehen!
wo genau kann ich die Angelscheine kaufen?
wird dort auch deutsch gesprochen?

bitte antwortet!!! brauche alle tipps!!!

mfg


----------



## french fish (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

Hallo!
Waren auch grad am letzten Mittwoch zum Angeln im Elsass. Die machen kein theater wenn man keinen Angelschein hat. Man kauft sich eine Tageskarte (hat uns 15 Euro gekostet) oder eine Jahreskarte. Die Jahreskarte macht sich auf jeden Fall bezahlt wenn man öfter als 5 mal im Jahr angeln will oder z.B. Sonntags mal spontan raus will.
Die Karte bekommt man normal im "Tabac" in der Post oder im Angelladen. 

@Hecht-Zocker:
Normal sprechen im Elsass viele wenn nicht sogar alle gutes bis perfektes deutsch! Sind auch sehr hilfsbereit. Die erste Anlaufstelle ist meistens ein "Tabac", wenn die keine Karten haben können die einem normal immer sagen wo man welche bekommt!


----------



## Welsangler123 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

Wer wieß ob ich mit der Angelkarte wo ich in Hueningen gekauft habe auch am Longemer und Gerademer angeln darf 


MFG
xman#:


----------



## danny130877 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*

|bla: |bla: |bla: hallo angelkollegen#h #h #h 
kann mir jemand von euch sagen wo der vauban weiher,courtavon weiher
ist. wollte auch mal hin zum fischen. die angelbestimmungen auf dem grünen zettel kann man ja kaum verstehen. weiss jemand ob es eine gewässerkarte gibt ,wo man herraus finden kann wo ich angeln darf.. 
würde mich freuen was von euch zu hören
gruss an alle die ans wasser kommen

mfg danny


----------



## danny877 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass für Ausländer*



danny130877 schrieb:


> |bla: |bla: |bla: hallo angelkollegen#h #h #h
> kann mir jemand von euch sagen wo der vauban weiher,courtavon weiher
> ist. wollte auch mal hin zum fischen. die angelbestimmungen auf dem grünen zettel kann man ja kaum verstehen. weiss jemand ob es eine gewässerkarte gibt ,wo man herraus finden kann wo ich angeln darf..
> würde mich freuen was von euch zu hören
> ...



Hallo danny,

du hast auf einen thread aus 2004 geantwortet. 
Schau doch mal hier rein.  " *PLZ-Bereich 79... Was läuft zur zeit? "* Wir angeln fasst alle auf dt. und franz. Seite. Ich glaub zwei von uns gehen über Ostern sogar den Vauban Weiher!


----------

